# "Feed-Sentials" and "Sh-Emp Oil"



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Anybody use these products or have an opinion on them?
http://www.carmspack.com/7_feedsentials/feed_sentials.htm

A friend of mine emailed me about them the other day. I had never heard of this stuff.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Funny coincidence, I was just reading that page earlier today, wondering if I could recall anyone else's testimony of use.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

What exactly is it supposed to do? When they have supplements that have an everything and the kitchen sink approach, it makes me wonder if someone somewhere just took every spice in their cabinet and just dumped it all together. The other problem with adding an everything and the kitchen sink type diet or supplement, if your dog reacts to it in someway, it's going to be pretty much impossible to figure out why. And when they say things like "Really there is no wrong way to feed Feed-Sentials Supplement," that makes me go :-s


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Good question, Maren! My friend who emailed me about it has 3 GSD's with a variety of skin/allergy ailments. These products are supposed to help issues like that. The producer of those supplements sent her a couple of "testimonial" type stories about dogs with allergies who were cured after taking these supplements. The problem I saw with the testimonials is that the dogs' diets were all changed (to raw or a high quality kibble like Orijen) in addition to adding the supplements. Makes it pretty tough to say what exactly accounted for the change if you ask me.

On the other hand, my friend has tried to give her dogs Grizzly salmon oil in the past and they all had trouble with loose stools on it. They apparently don't have this issue with the Sh-Emp oil.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Hmmm...throwing a bunch of new potential allergens is not a good way to get to the bottom of why a dog may (or may not) be having allergens. With all supplements, caveat emptor since they are not really regulated in any way.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Your comments certainly make sense to me! Thanks for your input.


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> What exactly is it supposed to do? When they have supplements that have an everything and the kitchen sink approach, it makes me wonder if someone somewhere just took every spice in their cabinet and just dumped it all together. The other problem with adding an everything and the kitchen sink type diet or supplement, if your dog reacts to it in someway, it's going to be pretty much impossible to figure out why. And when they say things like "Really there is no wrong way to feed Feed-Sentials Supplement," that makes me go :-s



Maren beat me too it....I was thinking the exact same thing when I read this.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I thought road kill was the most amazing diet and so cheap ?? I guess you just have to spend money somehow. I say go ahead and feed it, and as far as your dog having a reaction, you know what I think of those shitters. : )


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Jeff, don't be so negative. Didn't you see it has powdered marshmallow root in it ?? that's some serious shit.

Wait a minute...marshmallows don't have roots, that's just a stick you roast them on.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Jeff:
I had no intention of feeding this stuff to my dogs. I was just curious about it. I'm perfectly happy with roadkill and hunter left-overs. Just got the scraps from 4 deer today. I found a local game processor who will give me boxes and boxes of the stuff throughout hunting season. Tomorrow I'll be picking up scraps from a moose. Great stuff...and it's FREE! =P~


----------

